# 2008 5.5 Pro crash pics...



## Donzo98 (Oct 1, 2008)

This is what happens when someone is looking for something on the floor of her car and drives directly into your bike...

Happened to me on 4/9...


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

I think I can fix that!


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Superglue! What bike will you get now?


----------



## nsfw (Mar 3, 2010)

If this were a car forum, I'd be obliged to say "That'll buff out."

Hope you're ok.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I thought the 5.5 had SRAM parts--hope you upgrade to a 6-series!


----------



## ryanv09 (Jan 19, 2009)

Is her auto insurance going to cover the damage (and your medical bills)??? Keep us posted and hope you are okay


----------

